# GSG Offers StarMask Pallet Tape



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG StarMask premium saturated paper pallet tape protects textile screen printing platens from spray adhesive, ink bleed-through, etc., while providing moisture resistance. 

It is ideal when dimensional stability, humidity resistance or long-term storage is required. The reformulated pallet mask is made of heavier paper that makes it easier to install and harder to tear. 

It also features a high-tack, natural rubber, latex-based adhesive, which is designed to not curl due to heat. It comes in 18-inch wide by 100-yard rolls. For more information, go to https://www.gogsg.com/2327501/Product/StarMask_Pallet_Tape.

GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the apparel decorating, digital printing, electrical sign, and commercial sign markets. For more information about GSG visit the website at www.GoGSG.com, email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------

